# DVC Bora Bora Bungalows Article



## raerose (Apr 2, 2015)

$2000 to $4000 a night YIKES, luckily there is always DVC....they look pretty awesome though!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...-unveils-new-villas-not-budget-traveller.html


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Apr 2, 2015)

I agree, Raerose. I saw the bungalows in person over a week ago and they truly are spectacular. I have a pretty good amount of DVC points as a longtime member, but at about 120 points/night for a weeknight in the lowest season?? OUCH. I can get a Grand Villa (3bdrm) at VGF or Aulani for that! I have a night booked right now for this fall in a bungalow at the Polynesian but not sure I will keep it at those points…..


----------

